# A pair of swing bikes and a wild one muscle bike. St Louis Craigslist



## REDAIR13 (Mar 30, 2020)

Old Muscle bikes. Swing bikes - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

White swing bike is 350 Blue swing bike is 350 Buy both for 680 Wild one muscle bike is 120 Both...



					stlouis.craigslist.org


----------



## bikecrazy (Mar 30, 2020)

New seats!


----------

